# Civilian Aircraft



## JCS (Aug 9, 2005)

I thought I'd start up a thread to discuss and post some pics of civilian aircraft.

I'm mostly into older ones myself, like Pipers, Aeroncas, Taylorcraft, and I absolutely LOVE Stinsons. Plus I like some newer Cessnas and Pipers, I'm also a big fan of kit planes like Van RV4s and RV6s

To start off heres a few Stinsons.....


----------



## JCS (Aug 9, 2005)

More.....


----------



## evangilder (Aug 9, 2005)

Those are some beauties! I have a few shots of some at home that I will post later. I have some Piper cub shots and the Kitfox Speedster. Joe probably has some shots as well.


----------



## marconi (Aug 16, 2005)

Can someone identify these planes?


----------



## evangilder (Aug 16, 2005)

Not sure about the first one, but the second is a Yak-52. I thought it was a Nanchang CJ at first, which is pretty much the same, but the nanchang has a sqaured tail.


----------



## marconi (Aug 17, 2005)

The first one is probably home-made.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 17, 2005)

Here is one of my favorite aerobatics planes, the Pitts S2C. I am not sure who owns the red one, but the green one belongs to Bill Cornick. He calls it Big Bad Green. I am also including a video of him in that plane from his website. Once you see one of these do aerobatics, you'll be hooked!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 17, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 17, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 17, 2005)

Maybe I should have put the video at the top so it was easier to see. The video is definitely worth a look. You get shots from outside and inside the cockpit as he manuevers. At about 1:25 in the video, he does a Lomcevak, which is a manuever that has you spinning on 2 axis! Around the 1:55 he climbs up and stalls, but maintains a nose up attitude as the airplane falls backwards before he recovers. It is quite something to watch.

As an aside, it should be noted that he was 73 years old when this was filmed! He is in amazing shape and you would never know his age to see him.


----------

